# Need some reviews on mass 400



## oskar69

I'm looking to find out other peoples opinion on Cambridge mass 400, I started my second cycle of steroids 4 weeks ago, i'm using 1ml of mass 400 every other day and i'm not sure how long it takes to see a significant result, in size and muscle growth. If anyone can enlighten me or share their results i'd be grateful, I intend to carry on with my cycle for another 6 weeks, 10 weeks in total


----------



## jamiedilk

wow that's a harsh second cycle upto 1.6 grams a week of test is just ridiculous imo I would just stick to doing 2 ml a week and then u will see results in 4 weeks or there abouts


----------



## Georgeash

Think mass 400 is 200mg test per 1ml, it's like one rip only slower Esther's. So don't worry it's not 1.6g of test a week. But that's still a fair bit of juice for a second cycle. Being mostly enanthate your looking just over 2weeks to see stable levels and some results. Never used mass 400 however I've just Cambridge tren ace and it was bang on. I'm often a little cautious of these new labs they often get blitzed with good reviews then turn crap. But so far I've had good experience with this lab


----------



## funkdocta

oskar69 said:


> I'm looking to find out other peoples opinion on Cambridge mass 400, I started my second cycle of steroids 4 weeks ago, i'm using 1ml of mass 400 every other day and i'm not sure how long it takes to see a significant result, in size and muscle growth. If anyone can enlighten me or share their results i'd be grateful, I intend to carry on with my cycle for another 6 weeks, 10 weeks in total


lol you have no idea what your doing or what your putting into your body do you??

for any cycle 2-3ml of mass 400 per week would be more than enough


----------



## oskar69

Thanks for your reply, It seems that i may be doing a bit to much. that's why I joined this forum to find out a bit more. I did do some research before I started this cycle and everyone had a different opinion on how much I should be using so I was still in the dark but reading the replies i've had on here so far it seems everyone is of the same opinion that i'm probably doing a ml p/w too much. Thanks for the reply


----------



## oskar69

Thanks for replying, reading the replies i've had so for it seems I need to drop down to 2ml per week. Thanks for the help


----------



## oskar69

Your right I didn't really have an idea what I was doing, before I started this cycle I did ask several people but they all had different opinions so I was still no wiser so I went down the middle and done 1ml eod, but all the replies i've had on here all agree i'm doing a bit too much, appreciate your reply


----------



## TURBS

Welcome


----------



## zak007

oskar69 said:


> I'm looking to find out other peoples opinion on Cambridge mass 400, I started my second cycle of steroids 4 weeks ago, i'm using 1ml of mass 400 every other day and i'm not sure how long it takes to see a significant result, in size and muscle growth. If anyone can enlighten me or share their results i'd be grateful, I intend to carry on with my cycle for another 6 weeks, 10 weeks in total


right, lets start with the basics

whats your height, weight and bodyfat

next whats your cycle history,

mass 400 is 200 test, 100 tren & mast so 2-3ml a week is plenty.

onto the more important bits, whats your diet like?

whats your training like

4 weeks into it, you should have seen a small weight gain and increased libido, between weeks 6-9 is where youll see most of your significant gains.


----------



## oskar69

Thanks for reply zak007. I'm 5'11" 87kg not sure of body fat at the moment but when I started this cycle I was at 22% but I don't know how accurate that was as I got that reading off the machine in my local Boots. My first cycle was over 8 weeks and was 0.75ml of trenabol and 0.5ml of tri-test EOD then I had a 10 week break before starting this second cycle which I've been on for 4 weeks as you say I've put on a couple of kgs and libido is through the roof right now, as for my diet it's not as good as it should be down to me be a right fussy eater but fat intake is very low i'm eating good quality lean red meat chicken and plenty of steamed fish and veg and rice and of course plenty of protein shakes not entirely sure of total calories per day. I train 5 days p/w about 2 hours each time but since joining this forum yesterday i've decided to do just 4 days p/w to allow a mid week rest day. If you have any more feedback or if you think i'm doing something wrong (which I probably am) I'd be grateful for for your opinon. Thankyou


----------



## zak007

oskar69 said:


> Thanks for reply zak007. I'm 5'11" 87kg not sure of body fat at the moment but when I started this cycle I was at 22% but I don't know how accurate that was as I got that reading off the machine in my local Boots. My first cycle was over 8 weeks and was 0.75ml of trenabol and 0.5ml of tri-test EOD then I had a 10 week break before starting this second cycle which I've been on for 4 weeks as you say I've put on a couple of kgs and libido is through the roof right now, as for my diet it's not as good as it should be down to me be a right fussy eater but fat intake is very low i'm eating good quality lean red meat chicken and plenty of steamed fish and veg and rice and of course plenty of protein shakes not entirely sure of total calories per day. I train 5 days p/w about 2 hours each time but since joining this forum yesterday i've decided to do just 4 days p/w to allow a mid week rest day. If you have any more feedback or if you think i'm doing something wrong (which I probably am) I'd be grateful for for your opinon. Thankyou


can you see abs in mirror mate? got a pic you could put up

Its best that you work out a rough food intake for a day then youll never need to do it again, for example I eat the following when I maintain:

3 eggs, shake and toast if not cutting for breakfast and protein shake, for lunch, 1 200g fish and 1 tin tuna in 2 rolls, then sometimes another shake with oats pre workout or a small snack, then postworkout shake, evening meal rice and chicken and shake pre bed

If i bulk, i add carbs and up protein, If I cut I slowly drop carbs and and up fat.

low fat isnt a great thing tbh, people underestimate fat in an overall diet.

5 days per week and 2 hours seems way way way too much! whats your workout like?

4 days is better, personally I do monday legs/calves tuesday chest abs (sometimes swap mon/tues) wednesday off thursday back/bis and friday shoulders (wednesday and weekend off (rest is important ))

Being around 87kg youll need a good 4000-4500 calories for bulking, or >4000 if cutting with the aim to drop it. you should go for a 40% carbs, 40% protein, 20% fat which will be adequate for bulking. Cutting is different depends on the method you can stick with.

what are your goals from this cycle?


----------

